

Swatting at a Swarm of Public Relations Spam - mathattack
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/11/24/your-money/swatting-at-a-swarm-of-public-relations-spam.html#!

======
Amadou
Sounds like this may be the inevitable devolvement of "The Suit is Back!" type
of press hits.

[http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html)

~~~
mathattack
I've read the article, though it didn't come to mind when a business partner
showed up in full coat and tie. He just said, "I'm dressing up again because I
don't have to."

The suit is back! :-)

